# Fruit flies and other bugs in my enclosure



## Spencertretter (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello everybody, 
In the past few months my red foot enclosure has become a breeding ground for all sorts of little bugs. I know most do not harm the tortoise but I still would like to get rid of some so it's not so infested. I'd say my biggest problem would be fruit flies, I've attempted to get rid of them with the old apple vinegar and dish soap...killed quite a few but still lots left. I also bought a trap the store that really didn't work. I've been feeding squirt (my tortoise) outside of his enclosure so the flies and other bugs do not have any food in hopes that they would die or just disappear:/ I just hate the little things because every time I open the enclosure they fly all over my room. The other bugs that always run around especially on his food bowl are just bothersome haha if anyone has advice I'd really appreciate it. I use 3 inches of garden soil on top of orchard bark. Temps are 79-80 degrees always. Humidity 88-90 always. One humid hide and one dry.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 12, 2016)

I accidentally brought it a spider with a plant I was sunning outside. That spider quickly became my enclosure's best friend. I left her web alone and let her do her thing. Nothing got rid of the fruit flies better than the spider. I will forever recommend them to tortoise keepers. As far as bugs in the water dish...I've had tiny Springtails in my tortoise's water. I was able to get rid of them by regularly shop-vacc'ing the water bowl. Eventually their numbers died down and they stopped appearing. I also had pill bugs (roly polies) in my enclosure that I'd leave alone. They do a decent job cleaning any bits the tortoise left behind.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello, personally I would bite the bullet and change out the substrate just to get rid of any insect eggs already laid. Then I would get houseplant sticky stakes and put them in a location where your tort wouldn't get to it. I put potted plants in my enclosure half buried in substrate with those stakes. This would help control any fungus gnats. Then I would put your fruit fly trap on the outside of the enclosure. No matter what you do, little bugs will always be a nuisance. You can control them but eliminating them altogether is another story. Whatever you do, good luck


----------



## Spencertretter (Aug 13, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Hello, personally I would bite the bullet and change out the substrate just to get rid of any insect eggs already laid. Then I would get houseplant sticky stakes and put them in a location where your tort wouldn't get to it. I put potted plants in my enclosure half buried in substrate with those stakes. This would help control any fungus gnats. Then I would put your fruit fly trap on the outside of the enclosure. No matter what you do, little bugs will always be a nuisance. You can control them but eliminating them altogether is another story. Whatever you do, good luck



I'm gonna go with your advice, do you mean change the type of substrate I am using or just get some new dirt?


----------



## Spencertretter (Aug 13, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I accidentally brought it a spider with a plant I was sunning outside. That spider quickly became my enclosure's best friend. I left her web alone and let her do her thing. Nothing got rid of the fruit flies better than the spider. I will forever recommend them to tortoise keepers. As far as bugs in the water dish...I've had tiny Springtails in my tortoise's water. I was able to get rid of them by regularly shop-vacc'ing the water bowl. Eventually their numbers died down and they stopped appearing. I also had pill bugs (roly polies) in my enclosure that I'd leave alone. They do a decent job cleaning any bits the tortoise left behind.



I like the pill bug idea a lot I'm gonna try to find some from outside, unfortunately I am not fond of spiders so I think I'm gonna have to pass on that idea haha


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 13, 2016)

Spencertretter said:


> I'm gonna go with your advice, do you mean change the type of substrate I am using or just get some new dirt?



Hey, yeah I was just talking about replacing it with new substrate that you currently have in there. I will tell you in my box turtles indoor enclosures I do have a colony of Rollie pollies but they do not stop the springtails food supply or the breeding. Springtails are extremely hardy and reproduce in large numbers. I've done vinegar and soap sprays, diatomaceous earth food grade, and other methods, they keep coming back. I personally just find it easier to replace the substrate because the colony is taking over the substrate. I've baked the substrate and dumped boiling water and they keep showing up. Probably from eggs in the potted plants. Anyway to make a long story short, in my experience it's easier to replace than fight those little boogers. Good luck


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 13, 2016)

How do you tell if you have springtails, fruit flies, or gnats?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 13, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> How do you tell if you have springtails, fruit flies, or gnats?


Fruit flies and fungas gnats are so similar that telling the difference doesn't really matter. See a tiny fly and call it whatever you want. Fungas gnats are usually all black tiny flies and are a bit smaller than fruit flies. Fruit flies can be slightly brownish and a bit bigger. But you really don't have to know the difference between the two; you can treat them both the same way.

Springtails are absolutely teeny tiny bugs that are usually white or gray in color. Often you'll find them in wet areas or in water bowls because when their bodies and environment dry out they have to re-moisten themselves. They're called "Spring"tails, because they do actually jump. 

None of the insects will bite your tortoise or anything like that, but it can be kind of gross if they take over.


----------



## Romeo Serback (Nov 2, 2018)

So what would you all suggest to put in my leopard tortoise's enclosure? Pill bugs, springtails, or ???? I have those aforementioned black fungus gnats and their all over the place! Any help please!


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Nov 4, 2018)

I sell pill bugs on eBay. Let me know if you are interested


----------



## Romeo Serback (Nov 4, 2018)

Wendy Proulx said:


> I sell pill bugs on eBay. Let me know if you are interested


Which species do you have? I know there are at least 19 types. And I only have a 24" × 24" enclosure so I shouldn't need too many. How many do you think I need and do you have a picture of them?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 4, 2018)

Wendy Proulx said:


> I sell pill bugs on eBay. Let me know if you are interested


What quantities and how much?


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Nov 4, 2018)

I have no idea what kind. I bought them awhile back and they multiplied very quickly. I sell them off and on to keep my population down. I sell 35 of them for $9.99 plus $4 shipping. I have many different sizes


----------



## Romeo Serback (Nov 4, 2018)

Wendy Proulx said:


> View attachment 256177
> I have no idea what kind. I bought them awhile back and they multiplied very quickly. I sell them off and on to keep my population down. I sell 35 of them for $9.99 plus $4 shipping. I have many different sizes


Ok. I'll probably purchase them in a few weeks. I'm currently in the Army doing some training so I'm not at home right now. I should be home in 2 weeks and I'll notify you on how to order next week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Princessmariah1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Wendy Proulx said:


> I sell pill bugs on eBay. Let me know if you are interested


Im interested! Do you have a link ?


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Dec 4, 2018)

Princessmariah1 said:


> Im interested! Do you have a link ?



Look at this on eBay


35 Pill Bugs-Live Isopods


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143039883784


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 5, 2018)

Just ordered some ... thanks.

Jamie


----------



## Princessmariah1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Wendy Proulx said:


> Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> 35 Pill Bugs-Live Isopods
> ...


Thank you so much!! Just got them today. Very quick. If you ever have more to sell, can you let me know?


----------

